# Bang & Olufsen Celebrates Record UK Sales in the Audi Q7



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

The awesome Audi Q7, which beat all sales forecasts in 2007 with nearly 6,200 units sold in the UK, now has a further attraction: it is available with the world’s finest in-car entertainment.
Already proving popular in the Audi Q7 UK order book, the bespoke Bang & Olufsen Advanced Sound System boasts 14 speakers, unique acoustic lens tweeters and Bang & Olufsen’s patented ICEpower digital amplifier technology. It is available as an upgrade at £4,500 in the UK.
* Full Story *


----------



## iwantanaudi (Jun 9, 2006)

*Re: Bang & Olufsen Celebrates Record UK Sales in the Audi Q7 ([email protected])*

So when is it coming to the US?


----------



## veedubmac (Sep 24, 2007)

*Re: Bang & Olufsen Celebrates Record UK Sales in the Audi Q7 (iwantanaudi)*

I think it is already here! George, in that article it says its an optio on the A7, what ia an A7?


----------



## veedubmac (Sep 24, 2007)

*Re: Bang & Olufsen Celebrates Record UK Sales in the Audi Q7 (veedubmac)*

Sorry, R7... I think they meant R8. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## chickdr (Nov 28, 2003)

Yes but why isn't it available in the Q7? If they make the system for the Q7, they should offer it here.


----------

